# black canadian rollar pigeon ?



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello i was wondering if anyone currently had a pair of these amazing pigeons at the moment?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Usa*

I have america black rollers. What is different about these birds? Or are you located in Canda and looking for Candian birds? Hope you find what your looking for. Keep us posted


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi We are in Canada, and almost always have birds for sale.


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello thats great but i sent u a pm and never recieved a response


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

These birds are a Canadain breed established in the early 1960's. They are a show bird only not for flight. The difference between a Canadian Show Roller and an American Show Roller is the overall look, although the Canadians are not as large, showing more leg and look roller type in that they look like they are ready to take flight at any moment. Not near as fat looking and overweight as the American


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

are they still a bird id be able to let out? or just strickly to keep cooped up? do you have any breeding pairs available?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Got Your Pm*

Yes, I have a proven pair. But they are busy with young and eggs. Sorry Had I known earlier in the season. I could have parted with them. Right now I have 4 young in the weaning pen. Red check and splash. Red and red with with white flights. I have a guy coming by wed. to buy some. So not sure what will be left. Got more young in the nests.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Canada has some very good fliers , both in BC and Ontario


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

yes i heard that as well. Although im having a tough time getting breeders attentions! LOL


----------



## Pogohawk (Jan 24, 2005)

Try contacting your local club if you if you haven't already. They should be able to point you in the right direction. If they cant find anything or you can't get ahold of them let me know and I'll help you out. I just recieved a black roller in the mail and plan on breeding him soon. If you would like I can send you the babies if you don't mind paying shipping. I'm not sure how hord it would be to ship to Canada but I'm sure we can figure something out. Let me know  .


----------



## gws_1963 (Apr 17, 2005)

cateyes said:


> yes i heard that as well. Although im having a tough time getting breeders attentions! LOL


If you contact a breeder with a lot of very basic questions, they may not want to deal with you as much as they would someone who knows exactly what they want.

Educate yourself on the care of pigeons, and on the specific breed you are looking to get, so you can sound like a more 'educated consumer'. 

A good breeder wants their birds to go to a good home, so will screen prospective buyers accordingly. Just my humble opinion


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great Ideas*

That is a great idea to contact local club in your area. You can check some out online. Search Brimingham Rollers, pigeons, roller pigeons, etc. I am gald all you are so helpful


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Go to the "National Birmingham Roller Club" website , there you will find members by state and find out who's around you.


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello i dont see a problem with asking questions, who wants to RUSH into making a purchase right away??? Also if a breeder cares about their birds they would ask the buyer questions! and many breeders i have spoken with have not even bothered to ask what i want the birds for? what am i looking for? pets ? show? etc..... where would i keep them? where am i located? will i let the birds out? and MOST importantly how will i keep them safe?? (not talking to the people who sent me private messages as you have been honest and helpful)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your kindness. I am glad to see alot people talking about rollers. Is it a neat subject.


----------



## Rollerboys (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi where are you? There are Canadian Show roller breeders in Ontario too. Are you interested in this breed, if you would like to see what they look like check out their webpage http://crc02tripod.com 

That should work for you.

tks Rollerboys


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

cateyes you seem very interested in pigeons.


----------

